# More jeep ????



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

OK guys there were some of you that answered my last post on Jeeps and your info really helped.

I stumbled into a good deal on one and took it.

Got a 99 Cherokee Sport 82000 miles on it. It is power everything including a factory installed 6 disc CD changer. The only thing it doesn't have is cruise control.

So on to the question, were can I get a good after market cruise that I can install myself?

And also what is a good All season tire for this, it will mainly be freeway driving but some light off road during hunting seasons?

Any help appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Hey Bryce, I put BFG's on my Wrangler, and loved them. The provided good traction for all seasons, and didn't make a ton of noise either. I have them on my truck right now, but maybe I'm biased. I think they look great, and usually the discount tire there in Roy or Riverdale has them the cheapest. As for the cruise control, you got me beat. My Wrangler didn't have it either, and that got annoying on the long hauls.

Will


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I run BFG All Terrains on my Wife's Grand Cherokee as well. They wear real well and have a nice ride. In the winter they are the best for sticking to the road.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

this one works fairly well
http://www.jcwhitney.com/AUDIOVOX-ELECT ... _10101.jcw

but this one is the shiz!
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Item ... 0000216803


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone. Now it's just coming up with the money to get it done. Tires I will be alright for a couple of months but the cruise control makes it alot easier to nap on the way to work in the mornings.

Thanks again.


----------

